# how much can a stock vr6 clutch handle...



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

title says it all. i have an ams kit i am going to install with a 12lb pulley so im wondering if i can get away with useing the oem sachs clutch kit if possible. some people say 350 some say 250. enlighten me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...

and a lil pic for views...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: how much can a stock vr6 clutch handle... (XwalkerX)*

i'd say like 230ish for any great deal of time, sachs power clutch can handle closer to like 280ish and still feels stock


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: how much can a stock vr6 clutch handle... (Anand20v)*

About 300 ft/lbs as long as you don't ever launch or drive like an ass.


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: how much can a stock vr6 clutch handle... (XwalkerX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XwalkerX* »_title says it all. i have an ams kit i am going to install with a 12lb pulley so im wondering if i can get away with useing the oem sachs clutch kit if possible. some people say 350 some say 250. enlighten me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...

and a lil pic for views...
[img[http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid97/pd06b2d92ed4c4b946fd6f42f52144b11/fa0d8e5e.jpg[/img] 

Nice phone.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: how much can a stock vr6 clutch handle... (Sleepy007)*

My clutch held absolutely fine with ~300whp and 260wtq. Ran that way for prolly 10k or so Id guess. I never beat on it, but when I dropped the tranny the clutch looked mint with 64k on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: how much can a stock vr6 clutch handle... (leebro61)*

I would say up to around three hundred Ft. Lbs as well. 
Mine starts to slip at around ten pounds or a little less. Due to this slip I have not gotten the car dyno'd but i would say that is around 300.
8.5-1 compression with a short runner.
clutch has around 6000 on it.


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: how much can a stock vr6 clutch handle... (mattstacks)*

thanks guys, i feel a bit more confidant in purchasing a stock clutch. has anyone ever gone to the track with a stock clutch? just wondering how it is if yoiu happen to slip it a lil


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: how much can a stock vr6 clutch handle... (XwalkerX)*

My oem Sachs slips at times too around 9-10 psi.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: how much can a stock vr6 clutch handle... (XwalkerX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XwalkerX* »_thanks guys, i feel a bit more confidant in purchasing a stock clutch. has anyone ever gone to the track with a stock clutch? just wondering how it is if yoiu happen to slip it a lil

Since SC VR6's generally make much less torque than hp you may be ok with oem but track use and stock sachs clutch is a bad combination. 
If your going to go through the trouble of removing the trans to change the clutch I recommend at least doing a basic upgrade, it would be worth the price difference in my opinion. 
-Rich


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: how much can a stock vr6 clutch handle... (XwalkerX)*

I've seen 450+whp/400+lbs/ft on a turbo VR with stock clutch kit.
Chris


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: how much can a stock vr6 clutch handle... (XwalkerX)*

i believe Goldmember (560 WHP) is still using a stock clutch.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: how much can a stock vr6 clutch handle... (XwalkerX)*

Does the pressure plate play any role in how much horsepower the tranny can handle (in addition to the clutch)? I put in a (now extinct) Velocity clutch when I had my Quaife installed, fully knowing that I'd have an SC someday. When I bought the clutch, the sales person at Velocity talked me out of buying a new pressure plate and thought the stock one could handle up to 300 hp(???)


----------



## REMUS 13 (Dec 16, 2003)

Did somebody say Pressure Plate?


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

holla at my broken PP 8v powerz


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: how much can a stock vr6 clutch handle... (XwalkerX)*

DUDE!!! If you're going to buy a clutch, why not just get an upgraded one? Clutchnet.com Buy the 6 puck sprung clutch, it's 200 bucks and should be capable of over 300 wheel


----------

